# Predatory Videos



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

As I am allowed to bite all of Innes' ideas, I have decided to open a subforum for predatory videos. This subforum has a password that one must enter before viewing the threads. The password is located in the description. Entering this password aknowledges you are willing to view such material. I encourage everyone not willing to view such material, to not enter or view the forum.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

thats a great idea


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

shiznit...I enetered a password to get into that forum thing, I didnt read what it said..sorry


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sounds totally awesome to me; itll filter out all the whiners bitchers and naggers


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

aaron07_20 said:


> shiznit...I enetered a password to get into that forum thing, I didnt read what it said..sorry


 ... huh?


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

wait...nevermind...


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> sounds totally awesome to me; itll filter out all the whiners bitchers and naggers.


 Sounds totally awesome to me as it keeps sick fetishes to 
the preverted sick shits that find this crap ammusing.

Good midrange solution.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

lol


----------



## Methuzela (Apr 27, 2004)

where is it?


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Methuzela said:


> where is it?


 top of the page


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Great idea now we wont have to hear the little babies cry about how sick it is.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

great comments


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

lol stealing more of my ideas


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

unlocked!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> piranha45 said:
> 
> 
> > sounds totally awesome to me; itll filter out all the whiners bitchers and naggers.
> ...


 I'm with you Poly. The rest of you retards can go there and drool and sh*t in your pants for all I care. Be aware that there are LAWS regarding animal cruelty and that these vids are NOT NATURAL feeding vids. You have a Southeast Asian fish eating a European rodent in a North American aquarium. How stupid are we, really?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Some of us can be overly selfish in our desire for personal entertainment, and I for one am one of those people.

Those of you who try to denounce us on moral grounds only serve to annoy us in the same manner we annoy you with our videos. Nothing constructive is to be made of the situation, so why waste the effort trying to inflame it further?


----------

